# Installing Mounting Rail For Rvq



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello from Virginia! I'm getting ready to install mounting that rail for the RVQ on the side of my 23RS. I've gotten the sealer and chaulking I need but should I predrill the holes for the self tapping screws to prevent the fiberglass from cracking??? I'm kind of leary when it comes to fooling with fiberglass.... It was kinda neat the other morning I came home from nightshift and I guess the way the temperture was outside and the dew with the sunlight I could see the sidewall alum. frame outline, and where there was insulation the dew was sticking to the wall and the frame areas were dry. so I marked the frame stud to mount the RVQ rail. I guess it was the right place at the right time kinda thing.... Funny huh! Anyway any kind of help on this or ideas I would like to read! Tim....


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I would atleast predrill through the fiberglass and maybe even into the frame with a smaller size bit.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Agreed. And actually I would drill a pilot hole in both the fiberglass and aluminum. Just use a small enough drill bit (A little smaller than the solid section of your screws) so your screws can still get a good bite.

Good Luck


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Where do you plan on mounting the RVQ? I had mine installed by the dealer to the left of the outdoor kitchen just far enough over that I can slide the cutting board out and use it to rest plates on and such. I put a small folding table underneath for additional "counterspace", and the OB outdoor table running out from the TT just in front of the rear awning bar. 
Man, I love that set-up -- we [me] do all our cooking out there. 
good choice!


----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

Karma said:


> Where do you plan on mounting the RVQ? I had mine installed by the dealer to the left of the outdoor kitchen just far enough over that I can slide the cutting board out and use it to rest plates on and such. I put a small folding table underneath for additional "counterspace", and the OB outdoor table running out from the TT just in front of the rear awning bar.
> Man, I love that set-up -- we [me] do all our cooking out there.
> good choice!










Thats what I was thinking! I'm mounting it to the left of the outside kitchen!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

You should consider that 100% of the holding power is going to come from screwing to the frame. You just need to get through the fiberglass to get there - do not think of the fiberglass as offering any holding power from a screw. (Spent many many hours on boat replacing screws in fiberglass with through bolts after various things fell off







)

So, if you want to avoid the cracking I don't think there'd be anything wrong with going through the fiberglass with a bit the same size as the screws. I think I'd start a tiny pilot hole in the frame even with self-tappings screws.


----------

